# Price of xfx radeon hd 6870 in kolkatta



## niz04 (Sep 5, 2012)

i am thinking to buy xfx radeon hd 6870 what is the price in street of kolkatta please list all xfx edition price

thankss


----------



## topgear (Sep 7, 2012)

^^ should not be more Than 11.5-12k - BTW, try for some other manufacturers.


----------



## niz04 (Sep 7, 2012)

whcih manufacturer is best in low price


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 7, 2012)

1. Avoid XFS.
2. Avoid HD6870 at this point of time. You will get better cards at that price.


----------



## niz04 (Sep 7, 2012)

name one or two card which work great with lucidlogic mvp


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 7, 2012)

^^ Any card can run.
Mention your max budget to get specific suggestion. And also please do mention the current model of PSU you are using.


----------



## niz04 (Sep 13, 2012)

corsair cx 430v2


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 13, 2012)

Ok. Get, Sapphire HD7850 2GB @16.4K


----------



## topgear (Sep 14, 2012)

^^ HD7850 is indeed a great card but that would cost at least 3.5-4.5k more than a HD6870.


----------



## niz04 (Sep 14, 2012)

if i buy 7850 i should wait until next year march to increase my pocket money


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 14, 2012)

Or wait for 1 month till the forex market stabilizes.


----------



## niz04 (Sep 17, 2012)

what is forex .... and what will be the price after 1 month


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 17, 2012)

Foreign exchange market - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## topgear (Sep 18, 2012)

@ Op : - AMD has reduced the price of HD7850 2GB to $200 but as price is here always on higher side you may have to pay a little over that and this may take at-least two months.


----------



## niz04 (Sep 26, 2012)

i am not able to buy 7850 but 6870 will future prof  for 2 or 3 yrs ... plsss check the price of sapphire radeon hd 6870 or 7770 is good for money


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 26, 2012)

6870 for next 3 years?
Impossible. May be after 1 year you can't run all the games @ultra with that card.


----------



## topgear (Sep 27, 2012)

niz04 said:


> i am not able to buy 7850 but 6870 will future prof  for 2 or 3 yrs ... plsss check the price of sapphire radeon hd 6870 or 7770 is good for money



HD7850s price is coming down soon .. so wait to get that.


----------



## saswat23 (Sep 27, 2012)

HD 7850 is the best option to look for. 
If you are looking for something cheaper then go with GTX-560. Costs around 10.5k and performance is similar to that of HD 6870.


----------



## niz04 (Oct 3, 2012)

i will not play at high res i will play at 1600x900 then it will futureprof

zotac gtx 560 will be good gpu


----------



## topgear (Oct 4, 2012)

^^ expcet to pay ~11.2k for Zotac GTX 560 non Amp - for Amp Ed. add 600 bucks more.


----------



## rajnusker (Oct 6, 2012)

niz04 said:


> i am thinking to buy xfx radeon hd 6870 what is the price in street of kolkatta please list all xfx edition price
> 
> thankss



Don't buy from XFX as there are warranty problems. And don't buy the 6870, save some and get a better card from Sapphire or MSI (solid warranty service in Kolkata).


----------

